# Australian Frog ID



## Polgara (Sep 17, 2011)

This frog was sharing our bathroom at Maleny Queensland - He seems to be a tree frog of some sort but I have never seen one like it before. Its inner legs have an amazing orange and black pattern. Does anybody know what it is?


----------



## MathewB (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's a persons or perons, I forget which. I don't know much or anything about frogs so this is an educated guess, nice frog though!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 17, 2011)

Peron's Tree frog _Litoria peronii_


----------



## MathewB (Sep 17, 2011)

Booooom go me!


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 17, 2011)

litoria peronii


----------



## Polgara (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 17, 2011)

one of the telltale signs for a peronii is the crucifix in the eyeball...solar 17 (baden)


----------

